# What's going on with Tiger and [Elin]?



## Patri (Nov 29, 2009)

My family has interesting comments on this case. Why is Tiger getting a pass on speaking to police?
Did Elle chase him from the house and hit the window first with the golf club, and he was trying to get away?
Did they have a fight and he was leaving in anger?
Was Tiger popping wheelies and lost control?
Has this weekend afforded them the time to coordinate their stories on what really happened?


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 29, 2009)

Conventional wisdom says he is avoiding the police until his facial injuries (scratches) heal.  Why?  Because evidentally he doesn't need to file a complaint for the perp to be arrested.  And the perp is allegedly his wife.  

Fern


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 29, 2009)

Despite a whole lot of speculation, I don't think its really any of our business.  The family wants to keep the circumstances private and I don't blame them at all.

Deb


----------



## Patri (Nov 29, 2009)

Except that he did damage someone else's property. Would be a poor model to hide any sort of domestic abuse.


----------



## Glynda (Nov 29, 2009)

*Makes one wonder...*

I heard on TV that he'd just returned from Australia and it had been reported by the National Enquirer that he was there with another woman. Makes one wonder if the wife believed the stories and they were having it out.  It's all a shame as he's been one of the truly clean imaged atheletes for so long.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Apparently it's being investigated as an accident and he doesn't need to make a statement to police.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 29, 2009)

According to the news report, it was ruled an accident, and in Florida, you don't need to talk to the police about an accident.  

i loved Fern's post about Kobe Bryant's jeweler.


----------



## gpurtz (Nov 29, 2009)

On the one hand, it is foolish for Tiger to attempt to keep the truth from being told as the truth will set you free and will be the fastest way to put the incident behind him.  On the other hand, if the truth will cause him to incriminate himself, then he certainly has the legal right to keep the truth to himself.  Had whatever happened happened only within the confines of his home, then I agree the matter would be private (assuming no one hurt someone).  Once Tiger got into his car and property is damaged and EMTs and the police are called, the matter is no longer private.


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Huh? People Just Don't Get It*



Patri said:


> Except that he did damage someone else's property. Would be a poor model to hide any sort of domestic abuse.



He should address the property damage with his neighbor which I am sure he will. However, what happens in his home is his and his wife's business. There are no if, ands or buts about it. I did not hear anything about physical abuse, if that were the case then it's the district attorney's job to handle it. 

I think people feel that other people's business is a right for them to know. Absolutely not!!!!! Celebrity or not, your family business should be your family business.


----------



## Aussiedog (Nov 29, 2009)

I must admit that if I heard DH crash his car at the end of the driveway in the middle of the night it would not occur to me to grab a golf club and run to his aid.....what's up with that?  They have golf clubs strategically placed at each entrance to their house to club burglars? :hysterical: 

That's the kind of factoid that leads the public to speculate that this is not one of those "my foot got stuck on the accelerator" stories....

Ann


----------



## HtownRose (Nov 29, 2009)

*my favorite comment so far:*

The fire hydrant acted stupidly.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 29, 2009)

Folks, we know what happened...
Tiger's wife, unhappy 'bout him making time with another woman, picks up a club and threatens to drive Tiger's manhood into the next fairway. Tiger tries to make a quick getaway with DW knocking on the windows with the golf club. "Where exactly are you going?" she yells. Not very far, apparently.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 29, 2009)

Domestic abuse can be husband hitting wife, wife hitting husband or partner hitting partner.  It happens in rich, poor, young or old households.  It can be physical abuse or emotional abuse. It is a crime because there are victims and it effects the society in many negative ways. Unfortunate victims do die. Unless you have been the victim of abuse by someone who you love, you can not understand why they can not walk away or why many go back again and again.

Yes, it is the subject of the tabloids and TV shows. Too bad some of those profits aren't spent on public awareness or education. Being mad or unhappy is no excuse to be physical aggressive or verbal abusive or passively destructive. 

Just my opinion,


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is a private matter between husdand and wife.  Let closed this issue/chapter and move right alone with more important issues and problems within this country.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 29, 2009)

You know, I agree it's a private matter, but whenever I see Gloria Allred (infamous LA celebrity media hungry attorney) already in the mix, you know it's soon going to be a public matter.  

TMZ.com, does a good job of covering this type of stuff if you are interested.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 29, 2009)

ricoba said:


> You know, I agree it's a private matter, but whenever I see Gloria Allred (infamous LA celebrity media hungry attorney) already in the mix, you know it's soon going to be a public matter.
> 
> TMZ.com, does a good job of covering this type of stuff if you are interested.




I was never with that guy.  Never.  And if you don't believe me, then  ask the high profiled lawyer I just hired to represent me in this matter.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 29, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Folks, we know what happened...
> Tiger's wife, unhappy 'bout him making time with another woman, picks up a club and threatens to drive Tiger's manhood into the next fairway. Tiger tries to make a quick getaway with DW knocking on the windows with the golf club. "Where exactly are you going?" she yells. Not very far, apparently.



IMHO, this is closest to the truth. She probably hit him in the head with the golf club when she broke the window. He passed out and the car took it's own path. He will try to protect her and take the blame himself.


----------



## Patri (Nov 29, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> He should address the property damage with his neighbor which I am sure he will. However, what happens in his home is his and his wife's business. There are no if, ands or buts about it. I did not hear anything about physical abuse, if that were the case then it's the district attorney's job to handle it.
> 
> I think people feel that other people's business is a right for them to know. Absolutely not!!!!! Celebrity or not, your family business should be your family business.



The fire hydrant is public property.
As for family business being kept private, that's how children get lost in the system and sometimes die. Not relevant here, but relevant to the whole argument.
If Tiger would have made some sort of reasonable explanation up front, this would be over. He just didn't handle this well. And maybe he couldn't, because there is only an unreasonable explanation for the accident. It is too bad. I bet he doesn't show at his foundation tourney this week.
If Tiger and Elin could turn back the clock, they would do it! I hope they truly have a loving and happy marriage. It has always looked like that before.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 29, 2009)

Isn't it funny how we all jump right to the obvious conclusion?  When I first heard about the story, I immediately said, "His wife probably clocked him with the golf club."  I'm waiting for all the sordid details to come out and prove me right.

Sorry Tiger may be having marital issues, but I can't say that I'm all that surprised.  Seems people who live their lives in the public eye are doomed to help make the daily "news."

Dave


----------



## applegirl (Nov 29, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I was never with that guy.  Never.  And if you don't believe me, then  ask the high profiled lawyer I just hired to represent me in this matter.



HUH?!?!?????????????

Janna


----------



## e.bram (Nov 29, 2009)

Let's hear more juicy tidbits!!!


----------



## jme (Nov 29, 2009)

*I'm confused*

Is hitting a fire hydrant stroke and distance, or do you have to go back to the house and drive again?

Swedish rules are so confusing.  I guess he's just lucky he didn't lose any balls. 

jme


----------



## Pat H (Nov 29, 2009)

jme said:


> Is hitting a fire hydrant stroke and distance, or do you have to go back to the house and drive again?
> 
> Swedish rules are so confusing.  I guess he's just lucky he didn't lose any balls.
> 
> jme



:hysterical:


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 29, 2009)

He gave a public statement saying "It wouldn't happen again."  I hope he wouldn't hit a fire hydrant again!  What to heck is he talkin about?

The problem as I see it is he was LEAVING his home, wife, and child at 2.am.  I don't think he was going out to get a quart of milk.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by laurac260  
I was never with that guy. Never. And if you don't believe me, then ask the high profiled lawyer I just hired to represent me in this matter. 

HUH?!?!?????????????

Janna




Janna, I guess you missed the part where Tiger was "supposedly" with a woman in Melbourne, but the woman said she was never with Tiger, ever, and barely knew the "sources" the tabloids were using for the story, then hired a high profile attorney to represent her.  

Which is probably what has led to this whole mess, in one way or another.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 30, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> He gave a public statement saying "It wouldn't happen again."  I hope he wouldn't hit a fire hydrant again!  What to heck is he talkin about?
> 
> The problem as I see it is he was LEAVING his home, wife, and child at 2.am.  I don't think he was going out to get a quart of milk.



I once went out at midnight in Christmas Eve for cat food.  So it COULD happen! (theoretically of course).


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 30, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> This is a private matter between husdand and wife.  Let closed this issue/chapter and move right alone with more important issues and problems within this country.



Read Vacationhopeful's post right above yours.


----------



## Tia (Nov 30, 2009)

Once it goes outside and disturbs/scares the neighbors it's not private anymore imho.


----------



## Chrisky (Nov 30, 2009)

When I first heard the report that Tiger Woods had been in an accident, I thought, 'oh, how unfortunate', and forgot about it.  This whole thing has been blown out of proportion by the media, as usual.  Who cares if he's having maritial problems, if he spent time with another woman in Australia. He drove away from his home, obviously speeding and crashed his vehicle on private property, in a gated community.  It's his problem, nobody elses. If he chooses not to say anything, that's his decision, not the media's.  As someone else said, there are more important things happening in the world.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 30, 2009)

I hate, too, that we all have this All-Access-Pass from the media into every detail of everything that anyone might do or say.  But it's a Catch-22, isn't it, because without the media doing its job then the Important People are able to use their "influence" to hide what should be brought to light.  Heck, even Watergate, which was serious investigative journalism, began with sordid rumors.  And in cases of domestic violence (which I'm not saying this Tiger thing IS) it's criminal to let those incidents go unreported or not investigated.  I'm not sure I agree with those who say that what happens at home is and should remain private.

For better or worse, every police report is a public record and everyone has the right to remain silent in the face of questioning by police.  But when the public clamors for details and sees guilt in silence, which is sadly where our society is today, the media can't be faulted for reporting the limited details as well as the speculation.  The Important People simply have to accept that's the price they pay for being in the public eye.


----------



## Patri (Nov 30, 2009)

Chrisky said:


> When I first heard the report that Tiger Woods had been in an accident, I thought, 'oh, how unfortunate', and forgot about it.  This whole thing has been blown out of proportion by the media, as usual.  Who cares if he's having maritial problems, if he spent time with another woman in Australia. He drove away from his home, obviously speeding and crashed his vehicle on private property, in a gated community.  It's his problem, nobody elses. If he chooses not to say anything, that's his decision, not the media's.  As someone else said, there are more important things happening in the world.



But why was he 'obviously speeding' just outside his driveway? Just now I read TWO rear windows were broken. Elin is strong. I think Tiger was trying to get away with his life.


----------



## dukebigtom (Nov 30, 2009)

To the poster who said Tiger was one of the "clean imaged" players; Have you seen all the fits of anger he has had breaking clubs, throwing clubs, cursing, etc., etc., etc.  Unfortunately, I guess in the world we live in, if you have not killed anyone, mutilated animals or been "caught" sleeping with the maid, you are clean imaged.

Tiger is a great golfer.  PERIOD.  Other than that, he is just another guy.  A very rich guy who is not required to say anything and is now embarrassed and will protect his wife and family if he can.

TMZ does to a great job with this kind of story and pretty much any other trash that is not newsworthy.  Too bad they can't do something useful like expose why we pay teachers pennies and celeberties and athletes millions!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 30, 2009)

Patri said:


> Why is Tiger getting a pass on speaking to police?



Tiger is NOT getting a pass on speaking to the police.  The law in Florida states he doesn't have to make a statement. Everyone in the state has the same rights.

The better question is why do we think we are entitled to private information regarding Tiger and his family?   Let's say he was having a flaming affair with a swimsuit model.  Why is that any of our business?

Do you regularly look through police reports for accidents finding out whether or not people doing it made statements to the police?..... that's what I thought.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> The better question is why do we think we are entitled to private information regarding Tiger and his family?   Let's say he was having a flaming affair with a swimsuit model.  Why is that any of our business?
> 
> Do you regularly look through police reports for accidents finding out whether or not people doing it made statements to the police?..... that's what I thought.



I agree.

Why is any of this really our business?  I understand he is a "public" figure due to his talent, but I don't get the feeling he goes out of his way to solicit attention.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 30, 2009)

For those that are questioning 'whether it's any of our business'...  I just have to ask why are you lurking and reading this thread with the title 'What's going on with Tiger and Elle?' ????

 :hysterical:


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> For those that are questioning 'whether it's any of our business'...  I just have to ask why are you lurking and reading this thread with the title 'What's going on with Tiger and Elle?' ????
> 
> :hysterical:



Because I couldn't believe that it would have gone on this long.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 30, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Because I couldn't believe that it would have gone on this long.


 
LOL - good answer! I'm glad you took it light-heartedly... I meant no offense.


----------



## geekette (Nov 30, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> He should address the property damage with his neighbor which I am sure he will. However, what happens in his home is his and his wife's business. There are no if, ands or buts about it. I did not hear anything about physical abuse, if that were the case then it's the district attorney's job to handle it.
> 
> I think people feel that other people's business is a right for them to know. Absolutely not!!!!! Celebrity or not, your family business should be your family business.



Thank you.  This ridiculous "right to know because he's famous" is crap.  The media is reporting RUMORS and that, to me, is the lowpoint for journalistic integrity.  

He has no obligation to say anything to the media.  He has the right to the pursuit of happiness, and if withholding comment makes him happy, I support his right to be silent.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 30, 2009)

Nobody can be perfect 100% of the time, everybody will mess up sooner or later.  When it happens, it isn't that the public has a right to know, it's that the media has the right to report rumors and speculation along with any details that they can gather from the official reports.  And as long as the public will eat it all up and clamor for more more MORE!, the media will continue to serve it!  But I don't have any problem with Tiger's silence here; he's doing what any good police officer would suggest their own family members do in the same situation.

I will admit to being a little bit sad that Tiger's involved in a messy situation with the media hounding him.  Despite his occasional temper fits on the golf course (what exceptional athlete doesn't show that when they're being beaten by their sport?!) and his standoff-ish attitude with the sports press, I've always liked him for the golfer example he set for young kids.  One of them is my son, who grew up loving the game and learned to play it correctly and respectfully from watching Tiger all these years.  He understands the historical significance of Arnold Palmer and Jack Nicklaus and other greats of the game, but it was Tiger who made him think that regular kids could play and winning wasn't everything.  So that part of it makes me sad for Tiger now, even though I understand that the celebrity life and everything that goes with it is his to own.


----------



## jme (Nov 30, 2009)

ever wonder why the Swedish flag and Red Cross symbol are so much alike????

now we know


jme


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 30, 2009)

okay, bad joke ...


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Looks like they're a happy couple again...*

Looks like they're a happy couple again... all is well (almost anyway).


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2009)

Just in case you are the only person in America that hasn't heard *Tiger's phone message.*


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 3, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Nobody can be perfect 100% of the time, everybody will mess up sooner or later.  .



I don't get this part.  I mean, I get what you are SAYING, but this isn't about someone "not being perfect" or "messing up".  Messing up can be alot of things in life, but to me, cheating on your spouse over and over again with multiple people over the course of several years is not "messing up".  It's called someone who thinks of only themselves and their own selfish interests.  He didn't just "mess up", he stepped out on his entire family, his wife, his kids, over and over again.  He showed a complete lack of respect toward his family, and himself.   I don't know why we give people such a pass for cheating.  A person who cheats is not just cheating on their spouse, they are cheating on themselves.  It shows a total lack of respect for their own self, for their family, for the life they created with their family.  It says, "I don't care about you, me, or anything else but my own gratification."  

I would never step out on my husband and family.  Not because I wear a ring, because ultimately it's just a piece of jewelry.  Not because I said a vow at a wedding ceremony, it was words.  I would not step out because I don't WANT to.  I have too much love and respect for my husband, my family, MYSELF to ever do such a thing.  It's just not in my character.  I know there are plenty of people just like me, who would just not do such a thing regardless of time, place or circumstances.   Apparently it is Tiger's character.


----------



## mav (Dec 3, 2009)

It seems so funny to me that everyone is so " shocked " about gossip in the media. I was born and  lived in apartments all my life growing up, and realized at an early age that most of the  neighborhood seem to make everyones business their business. From who was having marital problems, job problems, problems with their children etc. As a teenager there  were the neighbors  who enjoyed peeping around to be sure we weren't trying to sneak out and meet our boyfriends at the ice cream parlor or the park  a few blocks away.  In school it was amazing how reputations could be ruined on he said she did,  or a host of other things. Gossip is everywhere. You learn early, or at least I did, not to do anything that would hurt or shame your family. I was just a little fish in a small pond. If you are in the public eye, you are a big fish in a big pond. The whole world will know if you do something underhanded or deceitful. Sadly, betrayal makes headlines and it is the worst hurt to put on your family. There is nothing worse then the grief of betrayal.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 3, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I don't get this part.  I mean, I get what you are SAYING, but this isn't about someone "not being perfect" or "messing up".  Messing up can be alot of things in life, but to me, cheating on your spouse over and over again with multiple people over the course of several years is not "messing up". ...



I completely agree, Laura.  The other day when I wrote that we were all still talking about the car accident.  The rumor was that it had something to do with his wife going after him because it had been reported that he'd "seen" another woman in Australia, but that hadn't been substantiated yet.  Certainly we weren't hearing anything about multiple mistresses and ongoing (years!) affairs at that point.

Now there's some pretty damning evidence out there that Tiger is not what we might have thought he was, and I certainly don't think anything good about him today.  About the only thing that I wrote the other day that I still agree with, is that he was a positive influence in his younger years to kids who were learning to play golf.

Oh, and I still think that the public will always eat up and scream for more tabloid journalism.  That's our sad nature.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 4, 2009)

The thing I find most surprising about this whole affair (pardon the pun  ) is people's reactions to the very IDEA that Tiger would cheat on his wife.  He is arguably the richest athlete on the planet, he's a very handsome, personable guy, and people know him everywhere.  As with lots of other professional athletes and wealthy men everywhere, the opportunity to cheat is a daily occurence.  I'm sure some women were interested in his mind (yeah, right...) and just as many more are interested in his fame, and some only wanted some of that money.  The man is human, not a robot, and likely got used to living a certain kind of lifestyle.  And for the first ten or fifteen years of his adult life, that lifestyle included fooling around.  His wife and the fact that he is a married man for the last five years probably didn't even enter into the equation.  Leopards don't change their spots, and apparently neither do Tigers.

Don't get me wrong - I'm not condoning the behavior.  He's a dog, and deserves the fallout of his inconsiderate actions.  But I'm most seriously disappointed to learn Tiger is mortal, after all.  That, and the attitude of surprise everyone seems to show that this all came to light.  If he wasn't famous, it'd be little more than a footnote on the evening news.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2009)

I bet if it was Jimmie Johnson who had the accident, it wouldn't have even been mentioned on the news.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 4, 2009)

*It comes with the territory - Tiger is a moron*

Tiger foists himself on the public to make money.  He is a great golfer but I don't watch golf.  Nonetheless, I must see Tiger's face all over the place selling all kinds of stuff.  That was his choice.  He wants the money.  Now he finds out that there are some costs involved.

He is one stupid guy.  Leaving voice mail messages with one of his playmates.  What a jerk!  And to top it off he has to say who he is "Hi, this is tiger" - like she wouldn't know it was him?   On top of that, he doesn't say "I must end this - I think my wife might find out!" - no, that moron Tiger says "take your name off the caller ID".  His wife should soak that ego maniac for all he is worth then find a good man to be with.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 4, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I bet if it was Jimmie Johnson who had the accident, it wouldn't have even been mentioned on the news.



Jimmie Johnson?  Is that the NASCAR guy or Clark Kents cub reporter.  No - my mistake that was Jimmie Olsen.  If you mean the NASCAR guy, who cares about a guy who makes a living doing nothing but making left turns.  Wait a minute, maybe you mean the old coach of the Dallas Cowboys?  Whoever he is, probably nobody would care. Ultimately, you are correct!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Jimmie Johnson?  Is that the NASCAR guy or Clark Kents cub reporter.  No - my mistake that was Jimmie Olsen.  If you mean the NASCAR guy, who cares about a guy who makes a living doing nothing but making left turns.  Wait a minute, maybe you mean the old coach of the Dallas Cowboys?  Whoever he is, probably nobody would care. Ultimately, you are correct!



It was a Nascar related post. The same could be said about a guy who smacks a ball around just to chase after it. No real difference.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 4, 2009)

I disagree about Jimmie Johnson.  He's a top-tier NASCAR driver, what they do is "news."  These days we hear about every little discretion made by any top-tier celebrity - athletes, actors, royal families, politicians, etc...  It doesn't matter that they might not be equal to each other (especially with earnings.)  If they've reached the top levels of whatever they do, eventually the skeletons in their closets will surface and their stories will make the evening news.

Heck, it's like mav said up there - human nature loves gossip!  If some guy two streets over had three chickies on the side for years and they started talking, the media might not be interested but he'd definitely be the topic of conversation in nearly every house in the neighborhood before the week was out.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 4, 2009)

I've come to this discussion late but my basic view is that I couldn't care less about his private life.  He's a great golfer who's broken the golden rule "Don't get caught".  I'm certainly not condoning what he's done, but I'm sure there are many in the public eye who have done far worse than he is accused of and are sitting there saying how disgraceful his actions are!
On a scale of heinous crimes he doesn't even register with certain politicians and other powerful figures from around the world.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 4, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> It was a Nascar related post. The same could be said about a guy who smacks a ball around just to chase after it. No real difference.



I agree.   I don't think that golf is a sport.  You basically are competing against yourself.  Actually, NASCAR is more sport-like because it involves some actual head to head maneuvering against competitors.  I just find it to be hugely boring and therefore make jokes about it whenever I can.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 4, 2009)

Keitht said:


> I've come to this discussion late but my basic view is that I couldn't care less about his private life.  He's a great golfer who's broken the golden rule "Don't get caught".  I'm certainly not condoning what he's done, but I'm sure there are many in the public eye who have done far worse than he is accused of and are sitting there saying how disgraceful his actions are!
> On a scale of heinous crimes he doesn't even register with certain politicians and other powerful figures from around the world.



Something tells me his wife would not agree with you at all.


----------



## geekette (Dec 4, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Something tells me his wife would not agree with you at all.



Well, if she thinks infidelity is worse than OJ Simpson's actions, I would have to stare at her agape.  

Luckily, I don't actually care what his wife thinks.  She married him, this is not a new issue for them.  No matter what is said, I think she knew he was cheating on her.  It's been ok up to this point, and then suddenly Not Ok with her?  

I would rather have my husband cheat on me than kill me.  If I were a famous person and was quoted saying it, I would stand by my words, even if my husband had affair after affair.  I'd still be alive.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 4, 2009)

geekette said:


> I would rather have my husband cheat on me than kill me.



....no...really???!!!  :hysterical:


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 4, 2009)

If this is a multiple choice question, I think I'd choose "none of the above." 

Fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice, shame on me.  No man is going to cheat on me, beat on me, etc., and I'd stick around.

Fern



geekette said:


> I would rather have my husband cheat on me than kill me.  If I were a famous person and was quoted saying it, I would stand by my words, even if my husband had affair after affair.  I'd still be alive.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 4, 2009)

geekette said:


> Well, if she thinks infidelity is worse than OJ Simpson's actions, I would have to stare at her agape.



:hysterical:  Sorry, this just strikes me funny.



geekette said:


> Luckily, I don't actually care what his wife thinks.  She married him, this is not a new issue for them.  No matter what is said, I think she knew he was cheating on her.  It's been ok up to this point, and then suddenly Not Ok with her?
> 
> I would rather have my husband cheat on me than kill me.  If I were a famous person and was quoted saying it, I would stand by my words, even if my husband had affair after affair.  I'd still be alive.



Isn't the point that his affairs are his and his wife's business, and not ours?  Sure we've learned that he's not a good man for our daughters to marry, but I really doubt that was going to happen for my Eileen anytime in the future anyway.  And honestly, if I ever met the man, even before the latest news, the only thing I would have asked him about is golf!  Tiger doesn't owe me any apology even if I have bought Nike stuff that he endorsed.

It's like Dave said up there - it's disappointing to learn he's a dog.  But I've learned that can be said about a whole lot of married people who cheat, men and women alike, and I just can't judge all of them as worthless humans.  Especially the ones that I don't know.

What I find really interesting in all this is that the "she went after him with a club" domestic abuse angle went away very very quickly when the recordings showed up.  If the tables were turned and Tiger went after her with the club for her cheating, would anybody have been so quick so drop it?

(ps - Eileen's home for lunch and just read this over my shoulder.  She says to tell you, "Hell yes, me marrying him could happen!  And considering that she's getting a ton of money now, I don't care that he might cheat!"  Goodness, I'm so proud.   )


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 4, 2009)

*A Nation of Hypocrites*

Times have certainly changed.  Most people don't care if Tiger is an adulteror. It used to be shameful.  In fact, at one time in many states it would punishable by imprisonment!  Yet we are all so concerned about the sanctity of marriage.  Wow - what a bunch of hypocrites in this country.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 4, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Times have certainly changed.  Most people don't care if Tiger is an adulteror. It used to be shameful.  In fact, at one time in many states it would punishable by imprisonment!  Yet we are all so concerned about the sanctity of marriage.  Wow - what a bunch of hypocrites in this country.



I think the "we" you use is a bit broad of an assumption.  There are plenty of "us" out here who think the "sanctity of marriage" is just a phrase.  As long as divorce is legal, there IS no sanctity of marriage.  Adultery is only wrong if you subscribe to the tenets that make it wrong.  If you aren't trying to follow a certain way of living, then it's just a word.  But yes - you're certainly right about the hypocrisy in this country.

I don't especially care what Tiger does, in or out of marriage.  He obviously doesn't respect his marriage vows, and that to me is the real pity.  He either owes his wife a serious amount of apology, or he needs to end his "marriage."  And if his wife stays with him, knowing what he's doing behind her back (or perhaps right in front of her) then she's the bigger fool.

All I know is that her clocking him with a golf club, and him crashing his car in the middle of the night trying to get away sure doesn't bode well for the "happily ever after" in the sanctity of THAT marriage...   

Dave


----------



## 1950bing (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't seen anything about sleep driving. No joke, it has happened and heard he was using a sleep aid.:zzz:


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 4, 2009)

*Tiger gossip*



1950bing said:


> I haven't seen anything about sleep driving. No joke, it has happened and heard he was using a sleep aid.:zzz:




Tonight's news -- maybe Tiger has been getting 'high' with the gal who has decided to not talk.  They are claiming he was high on Ambien.


----------



## ScoopKona (Dec 5, 2009)

None of this interests me in the least. This just verifies my belief that anyone who wants to be a celebrity of any kind -- sports, entertainment, political, etc. -- is completely nuts. 

But I did hear a cute joke today about it, and I thought I'd share:

Did you hear Tiger Woods is changing his name -- to "Cheetah?"


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 5, 2009)

*Critical Comments*

In the most critical comment from a player, Jesper Parnevik said he owed an apology to Woods' wife, Elin, a former Swedish model who once worked as a nanny for the Parnevik family.

"We probably thought he was a better guy than he is," Parnevik told the Golf Channel from West Palm Beach, Fla., where he is in the final stage of PGA Tour qualifying.

Windermere police said Woods' wife told them she smashed out the back windows of his SUV with a golf club to help get him out after he struck a fire hydrant and tree.

"I would probably need to apologize to her and hope she uses a driver next time instead of a 3-iron," Parnevik said, adding that he has not spoken to Woods since the accident.

"It's a private thing, of course," the Swede said. "But when you are the guy he is — the world's best athlete — you should think more before you do stuff ... and maybe not 'just do it,' like Nike says."

More criticism came from Jesper Parnevik, who once employed Woods' wife as a nanny.

"I have lost all respect for him, primarily as a man and a father," Parnevik said in the Swedish newspaper Aftonbladet on Thursday from the PGA Tour qualifying tournament in West Palm Beach, Fla. "It doesn't even feel like it matters what he has done on the golf course. My respect for him as a person is gone."


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 5, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> I think the "we" you use is a bit broad of an assumption.  There are plenty of "us" out here who think the "sanctity of marriage" is just a phrase.  As long as divorce is legal, there IS no sanctity of marriage.  Adultery is only wrong if you subscribe to the tenets that make it wrong.  If you aren't trying to follow a certain way of living, then it's just a word.  But yes - you're certainly right about the hypocrisy in this country.
> 
> I don't especially care what Tiger does, in or out of marriage.  He obviously doesn't respect his marriage vows, and that to me is the real pity.  He either owes his wife a serious amount of apology, or he needs to end his "marriage."  And if his wife stays with him, knowing what he's doing behind her back (or perhaps right in front of her) then she's the bigger fool.
> 
> ...



I guess you cannot have a conversation about this Tiger woods "affair" without talking about marriage.  I believe in "till death do us part".  I believe that if you feel you have to have an "escape plan" before you enter into a marriage, then you are marrying the wrong person to begin with.  I was once listening to a talk radio show, don't remember whose show, but Judge Judy Scheindlin was on it.  I love to watch her show, Judge Judy, because she reminds me of my jewish mother in law.  But she said something on this talk radio show that I completely disagreed with, when she was counseling a young bride to be about doing a prenupt.   The whole purpose of a prenupt is not lost on me, however I felt that if she needed to plan for the eventual end of her marriage before they even made it to the altar, perhaps she was marrying the wrong guy to begin with.  

I was engaged in college to a very nice guy.  We had a date set, had the reception hall, everything.  When we graduated from college we got a little apartment and proceeded to "set up house".  Now, to this day I have nothing bad to report about him, he was a bit of a slob, but other than that he was a very good guy and a hard worker.  But I couldn't shake this feeling that we just did not have what it took to make it work.  I didn't know what it was, but I just couldn't see us into the future.   Well, I had bought my dress, we had our invitations picked out, etc etc, and were 3 months away from the big day.  I suppose alot of people would have just went for it.  I did not.  it was the hardest, and smartest thing I ever did in my life.  I never was able to explain to everyone why Mr. Right was "not Mr. Right for me".  But I am happily married with children, and so is he.  I don't believe we would have been that way together.  I think more people need to take a hard look at the reasons they are marrying, BEFORE they take the plunge.  And then, when you get in, don't look for the exit when things get tough.  Because sometimes it does.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 5, 2009)

The Tiger Woods 'situation' was being discussed on TV in the UK this morning.  I don't know if there is any basis in fact for this, but one commentator suggested the level of media interest and their apparent glee at his problem could be down to the way Woods behaves these days.  It was said that in his early days Woods was very approachable and easy going at events whereas now he ignores kids requesting autographs, swears at any perceived or real problem, and is just generally obnoxious.  It was also claimed that caddies and employees have been sacked for daring to say anything to the press - despite the fact that the comments made were pro Woods.


----------



## Glynda (Dec 5, 2009)

*Chemistry*



laurac260 said:


> I guess you cannot have a conversation about this Tiger woods "affair" without talking about marriage.  I believe in "till death do us part".  I believe that if you feel you have to have an "escape plan" before you enter into a marriage, then you are marrying the wrong person to begin with.  I was once listening to a talk radio show, don't remember whose show, but Judge Judy Scheindlin was on it.  I love to watch her show, Judge Judy, because she reminds me of my jewish mother in law.  But she said something on this talk radio show that I completely disagreed with, when she was counseling a young bride to be about doing a prenupt.   The whole purpose of a prenupt is not lost on me, however I felt that if she needed to plan for the eventual end of her marriage before they even made it to the altar, perhaps she was marrying the wrong guy to begin with.
> 
> I was engaged in college to a very nice guy.  We had a date set, had the reception hall, everything.  When we graduated from college we got a little apartment and proceeded to "set up house".  Now, to this day I have nothing bad to report about him, he was a bit of a slob, but other than that he was a very good guy and a hard worker.  But I couldn't shake this feeling that we just did not have what it took to make it work.  I didn't know what it was, but I just couldn't see us into the future.   Well, I had bought my dress, we had our invitations picked out, etc etc, and were 3 months away from the big day.  I suppose alot of people would have just went for it.  I did not.  it was the hardest, and smartest thing I ever did in my life.  I never was able to explain to everyone why Mr. Right was "not Mr. Right for me".  But I am happily married with children, and so is he.  I don't believe we would have been that way together.  I think more people need to take a hard look at the reasons they are marrying, BEFORE they take the plunge.  And then, when you get in, don't look for the exit when things get tough.  Because sometimes it does.



It's called "chemistry."  You either have it or you don't. Can't manufacture it.


----------



## davidvel (Dec 5, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> For those that are questioning 'whether it's any of our business'...  I just have to ask why are you lurking and reading this thread with the title 'What's going on with Tiger and Elle?' ????


Oh My Gosh! Tiger was having an affair with *Elle* too?? A fellow model?  Tiger's wife Elin is really gonna be mad now. When will this ever end?


----------



## pranas (Dec 5, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I guess you cannot have a conversation about this Tiger woods "affair" without talking about marriage.  I believe in "till death do us part".  I believe that if you feel you have to have an "escape plan" before you enter into a marriage, then you are marrying the wrong person to begin with.  I was once listening to a talk radio show, don't remember whose show, but Judge Judy Scheindlin was on it.  I love to watch her show, Judge Judy, because she reminds me of my jewish mother in law.  But she said something on this talk radio show that I completely disagreed with, when she was counseling a young bride to be about doing a prenupt.   The whole purpose of a prenupt is not lost on me, however I felt that if she needed to plan for the eventual end of her marriage before they even made it to the altar, perhaps she was marrying the wrong guy to begin with.
> 
> I was engaged in college to a very nice guy.  We had a date set, had the reception hall, everything.  When we graduated from college we got a little apartment and proceeded to "set up house".  Now, to this day I have nothing bad to report about him, he was a bit of a slob, but other than that he was a very good guy and a hard worker.  But I couldn't shake this feeling that we just did not have what it took to make it work.  I didn't know what it was, but I just couldn't see us into the future.   Well, I had bought my dress, we had our invitations picked out, etc etc, and were 3 months away from the big day.  I suppose alot of people would have just went for it.  I did not.  it was the hardest, and smartest thing I ever did in my life.  I never was able to explain to everyone why Mr. Right was "not Mr. Right for me".  But I am happily married with children, and so is he.  I don't believe we would have been that way together.  I think more people need to take a hard look at the reasons they are marrying, BEFORE they take the plunge.  And then, when you get in, don't look for the exit when things get tough.  Because sometimes it does.



Prenups are not a bad idea and some people I now have them. If things don't work out, should your spouse or child's spouse just walk away with half of the family fortune?


----------



## geekette (Dec 5, 2009)

pranas said:


> Prenups are not a bad idea and some people I now have them. If things don't work out, should your spouse or child's spouse just walk away with half of the family fortune?



exactly.  marriage is a leap of faith.  What if I married the wrong guy?  Should I just suck it up and waste my life in misery?  Give away all my Stuff and future income thru divorce since I didn't protect with a prenup?  

I don't think it's reasonable to expect that every couple getting married is a match that will go "to death do they part."  Life happens, people change.  And sometimes life partners grow apart.  

Great that you prevented a wedding that shouldn't have been.  But maybe some people don't get 'that nagging doubt' until they've been married 2 years.  Then what?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok...we are starting to get off on a tangent and this thread is becoming a discussion of a "contentious social issue."

Can we please go back to just gossiping about Tiger?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 5, 2009)

One of the gossip threads elsewhere said Tiger was insecure about his skinny calf muscles.  Even had a photo of his calves - yep, they is skinny.

I guess Tiger has not heard about calf implants.   

Just trying to help, DeniseM.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 5, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> One of the gossip threads elsewhere said Tiger was insecure about his skinny calf muscles.  Even had a photo of his calves - yep, they is skinny.
> 
> I guess Tiger has not heard about calf implants.
> 
> Just trying to help, DeniseM.



So the poor guy is just insecure and had a desperate need to prove his manhood!  It was a cry for help!  Good enough for me!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 5, 2009)

*Tiger is the Master of Golf but Money is His Master*

You would think that a billion dollars would be enough to tell the world to take their opinions and shove em where the sun don't shine.  But Tiger is not a free man.  He , like many wealthy people and celebrities, is a slave to the opinions of others because he wants that money.  Having money and things does not make you a free man - quite often they enslave people to the opinions of others.

Tiger could totally flip everyone off and still play golf. He could say he was sick of his wife and preferred having more than one woman at a time.  He could say the only thing he was sorry about was that he got caught. None of that would get him kicked off the tour where he would continue to win and  collect huge purses - but he would lose his endorsements.

There are obviously two Tigers.  The one he wants you to see and the one he hides.  That is not, in my view, a healthy way to live. I wouldn't want to be him.  I think he has a lousy life.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 6, 2009)

davidvel said:


> Oh My Gosh! ...Tiger's wife Elin is really gonna be mad now. When will this ever end?



On Saturday Night Live tonight there was an amusing skit about Tiger.  In the skit, CNN's Wolf Blitzer reports the "Breaking News" that Tiger just threw himself through a plate-glass window, but fortunately his wife was there to save him, again. Later at a news coference in which Tiger's wife is standing nearby, he's wearing a golf club on his head (it fell on him) and Tiger reads a statement. On the back of the pages are the words, "Help me," and "I'm scared."


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 6, 2009)

How did Letterman essentially 'get away with it' and Tiger didn't? The press didn't badger Letterman, maybe because he was being 'blackmailed' and made a joke of it when he confessed all. I heard his ratings are up since the announcement.

Brian


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> How did Letterman essentially 'get away with it' and Tiger didn't?



Through transparency ... all celebrities could learn an important lesson here.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 6, 2009)

geekette said:


> exactly.  marriage is a leap of faith.  What if I married the wrong guy?  Should I just suck it up and waste my life in misery?  Give away all my Stuff and future income thru divorce since I didn't protect with a prenup?
> 
> I don't think it's reasonable to expect that every couple getting married is a match that will go "to death do they part."  Life happens, people change.  And sometimes life partners grow apart.
> 
> Great that you prevented a wedding that shouldn't have been.  But maybe some people don't get 'that nagging doubt' until they've been married 2 years.  Then what?



Not wanting to get DeniseM mad at me, but DH and I had a prenup way back in 1994. Geez even my parents took a pro-active approach with their estate plans in that regard. And we're still married 15 yrs later, and I cuss the estate lawyer out every April as I lug all the tax returns for the trusts to the Post Office. 

Back on topic, I guess the 5th woman has come out. Tiger went downmarket for this one, an Orlando area waitress at a Perkins Pancake House. 

As for the Ambien, I saw something on ET or Insider that "it's supposed to heighten the sexual experience".  Not sure how that works.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 6, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> How did Letterman essentially 'get away with it' and Tiger didn't? The press didn't badger Letterman, maybe because he was being 'blackmailed' and made a joke of it when he confessed all. I heard his ratings are up since the announcement.
> 
> Brian


 
Letterman didn't get away with it. The exact same process unfolded. First came the original news about the affairs. It's what happened afterwards that was different.

Letterman was very fortunate his ladies did not kiss and tell. Tiger's ladies have acted differently. That's what has kept this story alive and that's what is currently happening. 

Second, Tiger actually had an untouchable image for his entire career, and had an aura of perfection. I think the general public was kind of shocked to hear about his skeletons in the closet.

My point is both have been treated the exact same way by the media. However, Tiger's story had legs, and Letterman's did not.


----------



## jerseygirl (Dec 6, 2009)

Ace -- your points are very valid, especially those relating to "kiss and tell."  But, I still think the fact that Letterman admitted to his transgressions took a lot of the sting out of the story -- the media didn't have anything to disprove.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 6, 2009)

*Ambien question*

Getting back to the Ambien story, please. Isn't Ambien a sleeping drug...if so, how do you get high??


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 6, 2009)

[Please see this post. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2009)

KarenLK said:


> Getting back to the Ambien story, please. Isn't Ambien a sleeping drug...if so, how do you get high??



See this *report *in the Boston Herald.


----------



## geekette (Dec 7, 2009)

jerseygirl said:


> Ace -- your points are very valid, especially those relating to "kiss and tell."  But, I still think the fact that Letterman admitted to his transgressions took a lot of the sting out of the story -- the media didn't have anything to disprove.



Exactly - Dave got in front of it.  Tiger left it to speculation.  PR is part art, part science.  Address the issue and then let it die away.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 7, 2009)

As more and more women come forward, I am astounded.
We go to pro golf tournaments and the hours the pros put in are pretty long, before and after the rounds, they practice for hours.  And when he was doing his rehab, his schedule was unbelievable.  These women were not wined and dined.
This has to be the best kept secret.  How could the other golfers not know about it?  Also, I would say he has very bad taste after the one I saw on TV last night.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 7, 2009)

geekette said:


> Exactly - Dave got in front of it.  Tiger left it to speculation.  PR is part art, part science.  Address the issue and then let it die away.



Also, Dave wasn't married at the time of his liaisons.  He also didn't claim the squeaky clean image that Tiger relies on for endorsement contracts.  And, basically, Tiger is way more of a surprise than Letterman.

On a personal note... when I see those pictures of Elin smiling adoringly at Tiger, it just breaks my heart.

Deb


----------



## Pit (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought it was part of his job to play a round now and then.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2009)

Pit said:


> I thought it was part of his job to play a round now and then.



Oh, grooooaaaannnnn.  :hysterical:


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pit said:


> I thought it was part of his job to play a round now and then.


 
My gosh, he's a professional golfer...  I'm sure he plays a-round a lot!!!  

:hysterical:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 7, 2009)

*Video Footage of Tiger Woods crashing his Escalade ...*

... or this is one option for reporting the news when don't have actual footage:

Tiger Woods Accident Taiwan News


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 7, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ... or this is one option for reporting the news when don't have actual footage:
> 
> Tiger Woods Accident Taiwan News



ahh..tank you for the lepolt  , dis crears it aww up fow me.   I didn't weawwy need those engwish subtitles though.  dey kind of got in da way.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 7, 2009)

ET is now reporting 10 women for the T man.  Another one is getting a lawyer.  I guess she's getting in line for her pay day.  This is Tiger's bailout for the bimbo community.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, my goodness!  All of this is so upsetting about Tiger--I think it is giving me a stroke!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 8, 2009)

muranojo said:


> Oh, my goodness!  All of this is so upsetting about Tiger--I think it is giving me a stroke!


More strokes - isn't that what Tiger was after???


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 8, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> More strokes - isn't that what Tiger was after???



When playing golf he wants less strokes.  Of course, this is a different game he is playing.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 8, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> This is Tiger's bailout for the bimbo community.



:hysterical:


----------



## mav (Dec 8, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> ET is now reporting 10 women for the T man.  Another one is getting a lawyer.  I guess she's getting in line for her pay day.  This is Tiger's bailout for the bimbo community.



:hysterical:  :hysterical:  :hysterical: Too Funny!!


----------



## mav (Dec 8, 2009)

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/playgirl-on-x-rated-tiger-shots-we-re-trying-to-authenticate-them/32291

UGH!! I really don't believe Elin took a golf club to him. He is definitely not worth jail time!  Latest reports say 9 women, this would make # 10. Talk about being left open for sexually transmitted diseases..


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2009)

Aparently there was an ambulance taking a blonde woman to the hospital from Tiger Woods home around 02:30 this morning. This could get interesting.

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/12/08/intv.barrett.woods.hospital.cnn?iref=allsearch


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Aparently there was an ambulance taking a blonde woman to the hospital from Tiger Woods home around 02:30 this morning. This could get interesting. I wonder if the glove will fit this time around?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/12/08/intv.barrett.woods.hospital.cnn?iref=allsearch


 
I heard it was the mother of Elin...  anyway, the story lives on for another day.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> I heard it was the mother of Elin...  anyway, the story lives on for another day.



Then I wonder if her mother was #11? :ignore: 

I'm not one for celeb watching but this is getting to be almost to strange not to watch.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 8, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Then I wonder if her mother was #11? :ignore:
> 
> I'm not one for celeb watching but this is getting to be almost to strange not to watch.



I've been sneaking peaks at ET, Insider and Access Hollywood and one of them last night(all 3 shows look alike imho, so don't ask which one) said Elin had moved out, to a house next door.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I've been sneaking peaks at ET, Insider and Access Hollywood and one of them last night(all 3 shows look alike imho, so don't ask which one) said Elin had moved out, to a house next door.


 
True, but who knows why they would be over at Tiger's house. We'll probably never know. However, one thing for sure, according to the news sources, Elin followed the ambulance (from Tiger's house).


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Elins mom was taken to  the hospital for stomach pains early this morning.  She is still undergoing tests.  It must be hell there in the Tiger house.


----------



## geekette (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah, last thing I'd want is my MIL staying over after I wronged her baby cub.  woman scorned.  ouch.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 8, 2009)

OK, Enough already. I've told myself I wouldn't get involved with this thread, because I really don't care, but this was just too good to pass up:

http://www.earlstees.com/shop/catalog/tigerlionandcheetahtshirt-p-297.html

Wear it in good health!

Jim Ricks


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 8, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> True, but who knows why they would be over at Tiger's house. We'll probably never know. However, one thing for sure, according to the news sources, Elin followed the ambulance (from Tiger's house).



Was she using a driver??


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 8, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> On Saturday Night Live tonight there was an amusing skit about Tiger.  In the skit, CNN's Wolf Blitzer reports the "Breaking News" that Tiger just threw himself through a plate-glass window, but fortunately his wife was there to save him, again. Later at a news coference in which Tiger's wife is standing nearby, he's wearing a golf club on his head (it fell on him) and Tiger reads a statement. On the back of the pages are the words, "Help me," and "I'm scared."



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeTrs-X6FPs


:rofl:


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it is an easy answer as to why mom-in-law is in the Tiger House.  Her daughter has been seriously wronged and she is there to help and protect her and hopefully give Tiger some hell.

At first, I didn't think Tiger would lose endorsements but now I think he will.  As more and more details come out it is abundantly clear that this guy is a first class jerk and a heel.  There is no doubt about it.  I think it is risky to associate your product with a person of demonstrated low integrity and virtually no morality.  There are many women in this world that would not want to see their family men husbands emulating Tiger in any way.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 8, 2009)

As I type this, this thread has 109 replies and 3346 views in just a bit over one week.

******

This whole situation is like a conflagration in a series of row houses.  Despite our best efforts to resist, almost everyone passing by is compelled to slow down and gaze at the fire shooting out of every opening, shaking our heads as the flames and smoke shoot higher and higher while burning chunks of the walls and roofs break off and crash to the ground.

It's terrible, but yet so utterly fascinating.

Schadenfreude for all!


----------



## brigechols (Dec 8, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> At first, I didn't think Tiger would lose endorsements but now I think he will.  As more and more details come out it is abundantly clear that this guy is a first class jerk and a heel.  There is no doubt about it.  I think it is risky to associate your product with a person of demonstrated low integrity and virtually no morality.  There are many women in this world that would not want to see their family men husbands emulating Tiger in any way.



A company selects a spokesperson for endorsements because their name sells products. Tiger Woods is a phenomenal golfer endorsed by companies like Nike, Gatorade, and Gillette. I don't believe these companies will pull their endorsement deals based upon his alleged extramarital affair. I don't think consumers will stop buying Nike, Gatorade, or Gillette products because of this alleged affair and I don't think your average consumer will write a letter to any of those companies threatening to cease purchasing the product because of its affiliation with Tiger Woods.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As I type this, this thread has 109 replies and 3346 views in just a bit over one week.


 

You ALL need to like get a life or something... shame on this group of TUG users... shame, shame, shame.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 8, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> You ALL need to like get a life or something... shame on this group of TUG users... shame, shame, shame.



<sniff sniff>  Oh woe, my life is nothing since learning Tiger is a dog.  Things will never be the same.  <sniff sniff HONK!>  Every Nike purchase I've ever made was a sham, I tell you, a SHAM.  Tiger is dead to me.  <ptooie>

Hey, maybe we can start a class action suit against him for destroying our illusions.  That might bankroll new lives for us.  :rofl:


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 8, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> <sniff sniff>  Oh woe, my life is nothing since learning Tiger is a dog.  Things will never be the same.  <sniff sniff HONK!>  Every Nike purchase I've ever made was a sham, I tell you, a SHAM.  Tiger is dead to me.  <ptooie>
> 
> Hey, maybe we can start a class action suit against him for destroying our illusions.  That might bankroll new lives for us.  :rofl:



The sad part of it is, that there are probably more than a few people(not Tuggers) that felt that way.


----------



## geekette (Dec 8, 2009)

brigechols said:


> A company selects a spokesperson for endorsements because their name sells products. Tiger Woods is a phenomenal golfer endorsed by companies like Nike, Gatorade, and Gillette. I don't believe these companies will pull their endorsement deals based upon his alleged extramarital affair. I don't think consumers will stop buying Nike, Gatorade, or Gillette products because of this alleged affair and I don't think your average consumer will write a letter to any of those companies threatening to cease purchasing the product because of its affiliation with Tiger Woods.



I agree.  I like Buicks and liked them before Tiger started pushing them, and will continue to like them if he becomes a transvestite pedophile.  I don't buy products because of the pitch man, I buy them because they fit my lifestyle.

Perhaps he will gain new endorsements - condoms, ED treatments, Sexaholics Anonymous, Dr Drew's new sex-addiction show ...

Tiger is an athlete (tho I have great trouble considering golf a sport  ) and it seems that Americans are very forgiving of their athletic idols.  Who can tell us how many women Wilt Chamberlain slept with?  Name a famous athlete with AIDS.  Know any drug-using athletes?  

If can do the job on the golf course, it's not going to matter.  famous people embroiled in way nastier sexual situations were "forgiven" and went on with their careers.  this is a blip.  And suddenly Tiger is no longer the cute cuddly guy we thought he was.  happens.


----------



## May mom (Dec 8, 2009)

So much for his sponsors sticking with him.  Gatorade just dropped him.


----------



## brigechols (Dec 8, 2009)

May mom said:


> So much for his sponsors sticking with him.  Gatorade just dropped him.



Gatorade dropped a product marketed under the name Gatorade Tiger Focus - they did not drop the endorsement deal with Tiger Woods.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay, well, that one makes sense.  Tiger's not exactly the perfect spokesperson any more for the "Is it in you?" campaign.

<begging forgiveness>


----------



## brigechols (Dec 8, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Okay, well, that one makes sense.  Tiger's not exactly the perfect spokesperson any more for the "Is it in you?" campaign.
> 
> <begging forgiveness>



u r naughty!!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 8, 2009)

Something tells me that his relationship with Accenture may have some rough patches and that we won't be seeing these images in print much longer:

****

I'm guessing that Elle's seen more than enough out of Tiger:






*****

Strategy and exit strategy.  _We know what it takes to be a Tiger."_ :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: 






******

Tiger as object lesson on what to do next?? :rofl: 






******

This one needs recaptioning: 
_"There's a moment when bad theory meets bad execution. 
Go on. Be a Tiger."_​


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 8, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> Letterman didn't get away with it. The exact same process unfolded. First came the original news about the affairs. It's what happened afterwards that was different.
> 
> Letterman was very fortunate his ladies did not kiss and tell. Tiger's ladies have acted differently. That's what has kept this story alive and that's what is currently happening.
> 
> ...



Letterman is a disgusting pig, and not the least bit funny.  Why he is still on tv is beyond me.  Atleast Tiger has a talent.  Dave is a no talent hack.


----------



## jme (Dec 8, 2009)

*NEW TIGER GAME....good luck*

give it a try

click on PLAY NOW


http://www.break.com/games/tiger-woods-wife-outrun.html



jme


----------



## Egret1986 (Dec 8, 2009)

*So true!  Thanks for the belly laugh!*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As I type this, this thread has 109 replies and 3346 views in just a bit over one week.
> 
> ******
> 
> ...



I can't help myself.  

I feel bad that I'm drawn to it.  I can't imagine how this affects Elin as each new affair is revealed for all the world to see and comment on.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 9, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Then I wonder if her mother was #11? :ignore:
> 
> I'm not one for celeb watching but this is getting to be almost to strange not to watch.



Yes, it's sick, but I actually laughed out loud at this one.  Haven't made my way through the other sick comments.  LOL.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 9, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> More strokes - isn't that what Tiger was after???



My LOL smiley face may have not done its job.  It's hard to inject the sarcasm or humor into tones on the internet.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 9, 2009)

geekette said:


> Perhaps he will gain new endorsements - condoms, ED treatments, Sexaholics Anonymous, Dr Drew's new sex-addiction show ...
> 
> Tiger is an athlete (tho I have great trouble considering golf a sport  )



LOL again and again.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 9, 2009)

muranojo said:


> My LOL smiley face may have not done its job.  It's hard to inject the sarcasm or humor into tones on the internet.



Oh - it came through perfectly clearly.  And I tried to respond in kind.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 9, 2009)

No one has yet commented on the cartoon spoofs that are appearing nightly on MSNBC's Countdown with Keith Olbermann. They are done by a group in Taiwan and Hong Kong and are spoofs on the ongoing Tiger saga. The newspaper Apple Daily has a group of animators that has done *quite a job* -- they even have some semi-English translations. They are a hoot!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 9, 2009)

KarenLK said:


> No one has yet commented on the cartoon spoofs that are appearing nightly on MSNBC's Countdown with Keith Olbermann. They are done by a group in Taiwan and Hong Kong and are spoofs on the ongoing Tiger saga. The newspaper Apple Daily has a group of animators that has done *quite a job* -- they even have some semi-English translations. They are a hoot!!



I've been watching them, I don't know what is funnier the animation or the translation. "Shady husband" :hysterical: :hysterical: .

Or Gloria Aldred, lawyer for bimbo #1, looking a lot like Hilary Clinton in the one episode.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 9, 2009)

I am not sure which are more *accurate* - their translations or Keith's!!!:hysterical:


----------



## mav (Dec 9, 2009)

*things keep getting worse and worse*

  http://entertainment.blogs.foxnews....-number-of-women-linked-to-tiger-woods-to-11/
   Things just keep getting worse and worse! I can see a LOT of new sponsers picking him up. Hope he is using their products already


----------



## geekette (Dec 9, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Letterman is a disgusting pig, and not the least bit funny.  Why he is still on tv is beyond me.  Atleast Tiger has a talent.  Dave is a no talent hack.



in your opinion.  I love Dave.  Always have.  Leno leaves me cold and manufactures humor from making fun of people.


----------



## Kay H (Dec 9, 2009)

Are all of these affairs supposed to have happened after his marriage or before?  That makes a difference.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 9, 2009)

Kay H said:


> Are all of these affairs supposed to have happened after his marriage or before?  That makes a difference.



Yes, after, at least, this is my understanding.....


----------



## Pit (Dec 9, 2009)

mav said:


> http://entertainment.blogs.foxnews....-number-of-women-linked-to-tiger-woods-to-11/
> Things just keep getting worse and worse! I can see a LOT of new sponsers picking him up. Hope he is using their products already



Did you read the comments? He's up to 11. One more, and he can make a calendar. :hysterical:


----------



## mav (Dec 9, 2009)

*During*



Kay H said:


> Are all of these affairs supposed to have happened after his marriage or before?  That makes a difference.



  From what I have read about the e-mails and texts, all during the marriage   
   I think besides cashing in on all this, a lot of his "girlfriends" thought they were his one and only mistress. I think more then a few of them are also looking for revenge and very happy to share their info. with the media.The pathetic part is his wife. You can see by her body language that she truly loved him. I saw an interview with a golf pro on a news show  that said she is a very devoted wife. Very quiet and low keyed. He said she was not like a lot of the other wives, whatever that meant. He said she appeared to be a lonely person, with few friends, jogging and shopping alone, and appeared to live a lonely life. I think a lot of women in her situation may have looked elsewhere for attention, but I think she truly loved him and  had too many morals  and strong convictions. My heart aches for her.  She is a beautiful girl and can certainly do better then him. I'd move on big time if I were her. He isn't worth lifting a golf club to, or an extra 55 million to stay an extra 2 years with.  If I were her he wouldn't be worth talking about. Let his "lady friends" talk to the media . Yes,  I sure would move on big time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 9, 2009)

Pit said:


> Did you read the comments? He's up to 11. One more, and he can make a calendar. :hysterical:


And Elle makes 12!!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 9, 2009)

geekette said:


> in your opinion.  I love Dave.  Always have.  Leno leaves me cold and manufactures humor from making fun of people.



I like Dave too, just getting to the age where I can't stay up that late on a regular basis and be functioning at 6am the next morning. 

I like Jay as a "car guy" but his new show is not funny(I really never watched him on the Tonight show, I'm guessing it was the same).


My guess is quite a few of our Hollywood/TV stars have personal lives that some of us wouldn't approve of, which in the end might mean you may never turn your tv on again or buy a movie ticket.


----------



## Pit (Dec 9, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And Elle makes 12!!



 I don't think she wants any part of this.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 9, 2009)

geekette said:


> in your opinion.  I love Dave.  Always have.  Leno leaves me cold and manufactures humor from making fun of people.



The comments about Sarah Palin's young daughter (and I'm no die hard Sarah Palin fan), was completely disgusting.  Any person who makes comments like that about a young girl is a pig.  But of course that is just my (and a whole lot of other people's) opinions.  I sure wouldn't want to hear anyone talking about my kid that way.  I think he was funny a long time ago, but he lost his funny a long time ago, which is why the tonite show keeps passing on him.  

But anyway, the thread is about Tiger.  I hope his wife leaves him.  She deserves much better.


----------



## Patri (Dec 9, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As I type this, this thread has 109 replies and 3346 views in just a bit over one week.
> 
> ******
> 
> ...



Aren't you all glad I started this?  
Something to read while you leave your own cares behind for a little while.


----------



## Barbeque (Dec 10, 2009)

*Tiger outruns wife*

http://www.break.com/games/tiger-woods-wife-outrun.html

This could be entertaindin


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 10, 2009)

Barbeque said:


> http://www.break.com/games/tiger-woods-wife-outrun.html
> 
> This could be entertaindin



You're late to the party. Scroll up to post #123.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 10, 2009)

Tiger?  Cheetah (maybe)? I prefer " The Jackass".


----------



## geekette (Dec 10, 2009)

*OT - Dave*



laurac260 said:


> The comments about Sarah Palin's young daughter (and I'm no die hard Sarah Palin fan), was completely disgusting.  Any person who makes comments like that about a young girl is a pig.  But of course that is just my (and a whole lot of other people's) opinions.  I sure wouldn't want to hear anyone talking about my kid that way.  I think he was funny a long time ago, but he lost his funny a long time ago, which is why the tonite show keeps passing on him.
> 
> But anyway, the thread is about Tiger.  I hope his wife leaves him.  She deserves much better.



He did not make a comment about Palin's daughter, he made a comment about the potency of the ball player.  So potent, he could get someone in the stands pregnant.  You are free to view it your way, but he did not make disgusting piggy comments about the daughter.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 10, 2009)

geekette said:


> He did not make a comment about Palin's daughter, he made a comment about the potency of the ball player. So potent, he could get someone in the stands pregnant. You are free to view it your way, but he did not make disgusting piggy comments about the daughter.


 
Wow, that's a new twist.  Haven't heard that one.  I'm willing to give Dave the benefit of the doubt and assume he was talking about the older daughter though.  I've always liked Dave better than Leno... but, lately Dave seems to be getting more and more political.  <- there's that word!  Hope I don't get deleted by the moderators!


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2009)

I love Dave, always have.  He's just a whole lot smarter than Jay, even if he has occasionally sunk into the depths of tasteless commentary and even if he doesn't always hide his political leanings.  That's the genre, isn't it?  Jack Paar did it (or at least my dad used to tell me he did,) Johnny did it, now Dave and Jay and Conan and that ridiculously stupid scottish guy who makes me laugh do it.

Tiger, Sarah Palin, Amy Winehouse, The Cheating Politician of The Week, Martha Stewart, (insert any name) Kennedy .... all of them have put themselves and their families into the limelight by virtue of the public lives they've chosen for themselves.  We're blaming the wrong folks if we blame the tv entertainers when these people make the "news."


----------



## geekette (Dec 10, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> We're blaming the wrong folks if we blame the tv entertainers when these people make the "news."



I agree completely.


----------



## swift (Dec 10, 2009)

Lets stay on topic folks. Topic is Tiger and Elle not Dave.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2009)

Point taken, Theresa, sorry.

But now I've gotta tell you what you put into my head that might never leave.  You know that old foolishness about adding "in bed" to the end of every Chinese fortune?  I'm seeing "not Dave" tacked onto the end of every TUG topic now.  "Driving from Northern Virginia to ... not Dave" has me in stitches, for real.  This is going to be a loooonnnnggg silly day, I think.  Eeeeeeeesh.  :rofl:


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 11, 2009)

Watching the local Toledo news last night, Bimbo #6, I think that's the one I don't have my scorecard handy:hysterical: , is  from Rossford, OH(suburb of Toledo).


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm no follower of golf, but I think it's safe to say this is the first time Tiger has played 11 over par!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 11, 2009)

Pit said:


> Did you read the comments? He's up to 11. One more, and he can make a calendar. :hysterical:





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And Elle makes 12!!



Looks as if we now can get 12 months without needing Elle:

A New Tiger Woods Mistress Hires Gloria Allred


> Sources tells RadarOnline.com exclusively that the new woman has had a multi-year affair with Woods, is in her 40s, but looks much younger and is extremely attractive.
> 
> Sources tell RadarOnline.com that this woman has not been identified publicly previously and no part of her story has been published.



The way this is unfolding the "Girls of Tiger Woods" could turn into at least a 16-month calendar.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 11, 2009)

As a kind of off-the-wall question, why are people calling her Elle?  I thought her name was Elin.  Shouldn't we at least give her the courtesy of spelling her name right?...or am I missing something (Which does happen on occasion.)


----------



## Patri (Dec 11, 2009)

You are not missing a thing Jaybee. It's my bad. I spelled it wrong in the beginning.
I feel for that poor woman. I can laugh at Tiger. He made this mess. But Elin just lost privacy and security and stability. Maybe she suspected the shenanigans long ago, but if not, what a whammy now. The kids will grow up in a messy homelife, no matter how this shakes out.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 12, 2009)

There isn't a curb big enough to kick him to!


----------



## gpurtz (Dec 12, 2009)

*Aren't you TUGgers being a little too tough on Tiger?*

Aren't you TUGgers being a little too tough on Tiger?  Is he not the victim here...having had fame, fortune and at last count 11 women thrust upon him?  How dare you judge him unless you too have a billion dollars, a beautiful wife, two beautiful children and the best golf game in the universe?:hysterical:


----------



## Kathy Q (Dec 12, 2009)

If the numbers keep going up Gloria Allred may turn this into a "no" class action lawsuit...

:rofl: 

Kathy Q


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 12, 2009)

I saw Charles Barkley (famous former basketball player and gambler) on CNN saying that he supports Tiger.  Does he mean he supports his gambling habit, his womanizing, his lying to his wife?    Tiger was known to hang around with Barkley in Vegas.  I always kept my children from the wrong crowd of friends as best I could.   Mine are all grown but I can tell my grand children what happens if you hang around with people like Barkely and Tiger.


----------



## mav (Dec 12, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> There isn't a curb big enough to kick him to!



   If I were Elin I would no longer remember he existed. "Tiger who"? "Mrs. Who?  Not me", would be  my answer to the media, I'd be so moved on already. He actually makes my skin crawl, worse then  looking at a cess pool. My family calls me Mrs. Clean anyway, and his antics have really creeped me out.  His wife is WAAAYYY too classy for him.


----------



## Htoo0 (Dec 12, 2009)

At least it occurred during the proper season... Ho,Ho, Ho!


----------



## jme (Dec 12, 2009)

and we thought golf caused his knee trouble..........silly us.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 12, 2009)

Did any of you watch 20/20 last night?  (I think that's what I was watching.) "The Secret Life of Tiger Woods"..One of the Las Vegas "Hostesses"..Is that what they're called?  said it was a cat fight that started the whole thing.  She said Rachel Uchitel(?) believed they were in love...yet she confided in a friend called Ashley, and even put Tiger on speakerphone sometimes (without his knowledge???) so Ashley could hear the conversation.  When Rachel & Ashley had a falling out, Ashley took her info straight to the Nat'l Enquirer.  If that's true, it is the "best" kind of revenge...to ruin people's lives?  Now I think I can tell when I'm on a speakerphone, so how true is the rest?  Who knows?  But it's open season on Cheetahs.
I feel for Elin, too, and don't understand how a woman could forgive THAT many "transgressions".  Sheesh!


----------



## gpurtz (Dec 13, 2009)

*My 2 Cents / What's Next?*

The way I see it, it is not for Tiger to decide what happens next.  It is for Elin.  Can she bring herself to forgive her husband?  If she cannot (and who can blame her if she cannot), then it's over.  If she can, then Tiger must decide what kind of person (not what kind of golfer) he wants to be.  He should spend as much time as he needs to decide.  Does he want to be prowling Tiger or faithful Tiger?  Personally, I don't see how he can be faithful Tiger.  After all, he didn't take a bite of the forbidden fruit, he ate the tree.  Once Elin and Tiger decide what they would like their future to be, even if it's not a future spent together, then Tiger should issue a statement wherein he divulges ALL of his transgressions and describes his vision of his personal and professional future.  Pass this on to Tiger if you'd like...no charge.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 13, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> I feel for Elin, too, and don't understand how a woman could forgive THAT many "transgressions".  Sheesh!



I do too.  And given the number of women and the time frame during which he had been doing this, I personally do not consider them transgressions.  Clearly he has a character flaw and for that reason deserves being kicked to the curb!  This is apparently a man who was not ready for marriage, biological clock or not.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 15, 2009)

And now we're up to #14.  The odds of being able to do a 16-month calendar _sans_ Elin are looking pretty good.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hillary stood by Bill.  Should Elin stand by Tiger?   Different people, same story.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Dec 15, 2009)

No calendar that I know of yet, but the commemorative plates are available here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgiCX_y1BW8


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 15, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Hillary stood by Bill.  Should Elin stand by Tiger?   Different people, same story.



Not even close!!  At the risk of tapping around the "no politics" rules, suffice to say Hillary had much to gain in sucking it up and sticking around with Slick Willie.

Elin on the other hand, doesn't need the headache or heartache.  Further, Tiger has sold himself, his brand, on being a great guy.  Now it turns out he's been with more than a dozen women apparently throughout his entire relationship and marriage.

Slick Willie can only envy Tiger's scorecard on and off the golf course.


----------



## Tia (Dec 15, 2009)

:hysterical:  :rofl:  re  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgiCX_y1BW8


----------



## JoAnn (Dec 15, 2009)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> No calendar that I know of yet, but the commemorative plates are available here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgiCX_y1BW8



I went to that site but all I got was a blank screen where the movie should be


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 15, 2009)

Worked for me!  Did you wait for it to load - it can take a few seconds.  Also, you might have had to click to start it.


----------



## jme (Dec 15, 2009)

Due out soon.....

"The Most Beautiful 18 Ho's in Golf"  

                                 by Tiger Woods


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 15, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Hillary stood by Bill.  Should Elin stand by Tiger?   Different people, same story.


Hillary turned standing by Bill into a political career.  Until then she was just a politician's wife with no significant political capital of her own.  Everything she had was reflected glory.  Standing by Bill allowed her to stand on her own.

Elin's situation is totally different.  Like Jenny Sanford, she sees no need to stand around for a public humiliation.  Congrats to them for not letting themselves be used as props.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 15, 2009)

For those of you still doing your Christmas shopping:






http://www.tanga.com/products/i-am-tiger-woods-t-shirt


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 16, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> Not even close!!  At the risk of tapping around the "no politics" rules, suffice to say Hillary had much to gain in sucking it up and sticking around with Slick Willie.
> 
> Elin on the other hand, doesn't need the headache or heartache.  Further, Tiger has sold himself, his brand, on being a great guy.  Now it turns out he's been with more than a dozen women apparently throughout his entire relationship and marriage.
> 
> Slick Willie can only envy Tiger's scorecard on and off the golf course.



so then, if you can "use the user" for your own gain, the infidelities are somehow "different"?

A cheater is a cheater.  I see no difference in the two.


----------



## geekette (Dec 16, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> so then, if you can "use the user" for your own gain, the infidelities are somehow "different"?
> 
> A cheater is a cheater.  I see no difference in the two.



The post was about the women's actions.  These situations are very different in many aspects, and the women affected are behaving differently.  

I do not take the posting to mean anyone is tacitly condoning anything.  But I don't think it is too hard to see why either woman did what she did.  I don't understand how you cannot see that the situations are worlds apart?  If you wish to focus on the infidelity, you won't see the other dynamics in these relationships.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 16, 2009)

Having never been in their situation, I can't fault anyone who's been cheated on for either staying with or leaving the person who treated them badly.  There can be as many reasons to leave or stay as there are reasons to marry in the first place, or stray at some point throughout the marriage.

I _think_ that I'd be hurt enough to ask Don to leave if he ever cheats on me.  But then again, we both have a lot of years and heart invested in this relationship and if one of us does cheat, it might make more sense at that time for us to make a minimal investment in time and heart to at least try to figure out what's gone wrong.  But is it only the time invested that makes me think the reasons are important?  I don't know.  Even as a newlywed I remember thinking that the commitment for better or worse was important.

Elin's situation with Tiger is so extreme - not just in the cheating he's done but also in their everyday lifestyle.  I can't imagine her life, so I can't imagine trying to say definitively what she should do now.  Coincidentally, the same holds true for Bill and Hillary and every other public couple that has to deal with their failings in front of the camera.

The one absolute I know is that if I were the "victim" in a cheating scenario that played itself out in public, I would not stand by my spouse during his public apology.  Those moments must be doubly agonizing, and those spouses owe no debt of commitment that includes public humiliation.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 16, 2009)

geekette said:


> The post was about the women's actions.  These situations are very different in many aspects, and the women affected are behaving differently.
> 
> I do not take the posting to mean anyone is tacitly condoning anything.  But I don't think it is too hard to see why either woman did what she did.  I don't understand how you cannot see that the situations are worlds apart?  If you wish to focus on the infidelity, you won't see the other dynamics in these relationships.



I'm just not sure I could look myself in the mirror every day if I stayed with my cheating husband because it benefited me career wise.  I think she would have gained even more respect by standing up, not standing by.  But that's just me.


----------



## jwq387 (Dec 16, 2009)

*tiger*



laurac260 said:


> I'm no follower of golf, but I think it's safe to say this is the first time Tiger has played 11 over par!



Well, it is not safe to say that. Tiger shot an 11 over 82 at the British open a couple years ago to miss the cut.


----------



## geoand (Dec 16, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I'm just not sure I could look myself in the mirror every day if I stayed with my cheating husband because it benefited me career wise.  I think she would have gained even more respect by standing up, not standing by.  But that's just me.



You are assuming that she made her decision based on gaining respect from members of the public.  I don't think anyone can make a statement as to what they would do in a similar situation without first having experienced that similar situation.  All of us can say that if such and such happened to me, this is how I would handle it.  In reality, we really don't know how we would handle it.  We only know how we think we would handle it.

However Tiger's wife will handle this situation will be her decision and she will make the one that is best for her and the children.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 16, 2009)

While personally, I choose to be a monogamist and hope my wife feels the same, but different people have different sexual needs and values. Who are we to judge Tiger, Elin, Bill, Hillary or anyone else's needs? Many couples have different needs. That they differ from our more's speaks to our differences. What was done was presumably done in some privacy and had been going on for an unknown time period.  We don't know what may have been written on a pre-nuptial agreement for either party. It's pretty sure that any damage done was emotional rather than physical, as sexual activity regardless of the frequency or number of partners (excepting possible disease transmission- which can/should be monitored) is generally harmless.

I don't knowingly buy any of the products Tiger promotes, not that I wouldn't, but since I don't follow golf, I'm just not aware of what these products are. 

One of these days, the press will get tired of following the antics of the principals principles. Life will go on.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 16, 2009)

Radio today reports she has consulted a well known LA divorce lawyer. I think she can do so much better for herself and her children and I'm sure she will.
Liz


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 17, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> While personally, I choose to be a monogamist and hope my wife feels the same, but different people have different sexual needs and values. Who are we to judge Tiger, Elin, Bill, Hillary or anyone else's needs? Many couples have different needs. That they differ from our more's speaks to our differences. What was done was presumably done in some privacy and had been going on for an unknown time period.  We don't know what may have been written on a pre-nuptial agreement for either party. It's pretty sure that any damage done was emotional rather than physical, as sexual activity regardless of the frequency or number of partners (excepting possible disease transmission- which can/should be monitored) is generally harmless.
> 
> I don't knowingly buy any of the products Tiger promotes, not that I wouldn't, but since I don't follow golf, I'm just not aware of what these products are.
> 
> ...



wow.  Imagine how society would be if we DIDN'T judge people's "sexual needs and values".  If everyone were like you Jim, we wouldn't have say, pedophiles.  We wouldn't have a human trafficing problem.  We wouldn't have an organization like NAMBLA.   Unfortunately,  we have LOTS of reasons to judge people's "sexual needs and values."


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 17, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> wow.  Imagine how society would be if we DIDN'T judge people's "sexual needs and values".  If everyone were like you Jim, we wouldn't have say, pedophiles.  We wouldn't have a human trafficking problem.  We wouldn't have an organization like NAMBLA.   Unfortunately,  we have LOTS of reasons to judge people's "sexual needs and values."



Laura, pedophilia and human trafficking are illegal, and rightfully so. No account I've read has said that Tiger's or anyone else I refered to's activities were anything other than acts between consenting adults. What I said and continue to maintain is that any damage done is/was emotional rather than physical. 

If any spouse of a philanderer wants to use sexual unfaithfulness as basis to bail out that's their preference. I like to hold up the rationale I read in an Ann Landers column many years ago: Before you decide what to do, ask yourself, "Am I better off with 'em, or without 'em". Hopefully Erin has asked herself and come up with the answer that's right for her. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## geekette (Dec 17, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> wow.  Imagine how society would be if we DIDN'T judge people's "sexual needs and values".  If everyone were like you Jim, we wouldn't have say, pedophiles.  We wouldn't have a human trafficing problem.  We wouldn't have an organization like NAMBLA.   Unfortunately,  we have LOTS of reasons to judge people's "sexual needs and values."



I don't have the right to judge anyone.  We do have judges in the USA to ascertain whether or not something is criminal.  Most sexual activity is NOT criminal.  

I think you are really going to extremes here.  A person with an overactive sex drive does not make them a pedophile or participant in the sex trades.  Nor does Hillary's standing by Bill necessarily mean it was about her career.  Sometimes, a husband and wife love each other regardless of their flaws.  

I get that you feel very strongly about this, but you are applying a very heavy dose of spin to morph these things into different things.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 17, 2009)

The purpose of this thread is *not* to discuss mores and attitudes about sex and sexual behavior in contemporary culture.  Please let's return to our normal programming on this thread


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 17, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Please let's return to our normal programming on this thread



Okay.
Next Question:
How are Tiger Woods and Santa Claus different?
...
Answer:
Santa only has 3 "Ho's"


----------



## Stricky (Dec 17, 2009)

Tiger's father was divorced in 1968 (after having 3 children) and remarried in 1969. 

Elin's mother has been married twice.

If they don't have good life examples of how to make a marriage work... well we see the result.


----------



## laurac260 (Dec 17, 2009)

Stricky said:


> Tiger's father was divorced in 1968 (after having 3 children) and remarried in 1969.
> 
> Elin's mother has been married twice.
> 
> If they don't have good life examples of how to make a marriage work... well we see the result.



Perhaps that is why I have such a strong opinion about how one SHOULD behave in a marriage.  My parents divorced when I was 9, dad remarried, cheated (mom was already #2), later divorced, mom remarried, also cheated (with #2's best friend), then married him. Us kids got to "go along for the ride" thru the whole mess, back and forth from one messed up house to another one.   A whole lot of years of dysfunction for us kids growing up because our parents put their own selfish interests before the best interests of their kids.  

Regarding my previous posts, I don't mean to be antagonistic.  But I have lived thru selfish, self-absorbed, destructive behavior, alcoholism, abuse, divorce, adultery, child custody fights, you name it.  If anything it has taught me how NOT to behave in a marriage.  And it has given me some very strong opinions on the subject.  Again, not to be antagonistic, or sound "holier than thou."  But it was not a fun way to grow up, and all because our parents acted before they thought of the consequences of their actions.

As far as Ellin goes, she should leave Tiger.  She has her whole life ahead of her, and her and her kids deserve better.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 17, 2009)

Folks, please remember this TUG rule:



> Avoid posting about politics, religion, or *contentious social issues*
> Unless directly related to timesharing, such discussions are prohibited in these forums, including TUG Lounge. We've been down that road before, it was ugly, and we are not going there again.



Please - let's get back to gossiping about Tiger - which is permitted on TUG!


----------



## Stricky (Dec 17, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Folks, please remember this TUG rule:
> 
> 
> 
> Please - let's get back to gossiping about Tiger - which is permitted on TUG!



He is not worth it. This thread should die   .


----------



## ricoba (Dec 17, 2009)

Report today in the LA Times is that she filed for divorce.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 17, 2009)

WEEI Sportstalk Radio started mentioning in the last hour that there are now rumors of Tiger using performance enhancing drugs.  No evidence yet, just rumors.  If true, THAT will make me more disgusted with him than anything he might have done in his personal life.

Ugh, this whole Tiger peepshow is never going to go away.  He'll be 90 years old and we'll be hearing about his forged Viagra prescriptions or illegitimate grandchildren crawling out of the woodwork.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 17, 2009)

My mind must be getting rusty...?  I didn't read about it, but was told by a friend a couple of days ago that a Dr. had been arrested for injecting Tiger with performance enhancing drugs.  My first thought was..."Steroids?  He's been cheating EVERYbody!"  When I mentioned it to another friend, her reaction was, "Why would a 35 yr. old have to do that?"  I couldn't figure out what she meant.  Aha!  THAT kind of performance!  I still think it would be steroids.  Why would a doctor be arrested for providing something like Viagra?
(Or is this whole thing REALLY getting out of hand?)


----------



## mav (Dec 17, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Folks, please remember this TUG rule:
> 
> 
> 
> Please - let's get back to gossiping about Tiger - which is permitted on TUG!




 Can it get any more disgusting?   
 one of his "dates",  porn star Holly Sampson, to star in a  new movie about her evening with Tiger : 
http://www.hollyscoop.com/tiger-woods/porn-star-to-spoof-one-night-stand-with-tiger_22459.aspx


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 18, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> WEEI Sportstalk Radio started mentioning in the last hour that there are now rumors of Tiger using performance enhancing drugs.  No evidence yet, just rumors.  If true, THAT will make me more disgusted with him than anything he might have done in his personal life.
> 
> I think that rumour is based on news reports here in the Toronto, Canada area that a Canadian sports medicine Dr. has been charged by the RCMP with selling an unapproved drug, conspiracy to import/export said drug & smuggling. It's a drug that's made from calf's blood, and supposedly one of his patients was Tiger Woods. This drug is apparently approved in Europe.
> From what I understand Drs. do use platelet rich plasma therapy (it speeds up the healing process) This therapy uses the patient's own plasma.
> So who knows, the rumours just keep on coming!  Personally, I think he's just plain disgusting.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 18, 2009)

Chrisky said:


> ... that rumour is based on news reports here in the Toronto, Canada area that a Canadian sports medicine Dr. has been charged by the RCMP with selling an unapproved drug, conspiracy to import/export said drug & smuggling... supposedly one of his patients was Tiger Woods.



I fail to see how a PED can help a golfer... I mean, they may help with distance, but not with the focus+control required for the short-game, do they?

OTOH, the guy's a jock, and to stereotype, IME, they usually pretty much a-holes who are full of themselves, and think that becuz they're "special," they can get away with anything.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 18, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Okay.
> Next Question:
> How are Tiger Woods and Santa Claus different?
> ...
> ...



:hysterical: I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 18, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> ... Aha!  THAT kind of performance!  I still think it would be steroids. ...



Jaybee, :hysterical:   _That_ kind of performance-enhancing never crossed my mind!  I'm pretty sure the radio guys were talking about steroids or HGH.



Talent312 said:


> I fail to see how a PED can help a golfer... I mean, they may help with distance, but not with the focus+control required for the short-game, do they? ...



Even with the baseball/PED scandal, a lot of the radio talk centered around how beneficial the steroids/HGH are for injury rehab or workouts.  An athlete who uses them will lose less time to injuries as well as be able to increase muscle tone and overall stamina to a far greater extent than if he's clean.

And here I thought Tiger was jacked because he had so much free time for the gym.  But if he's _otherwise engaged_ during his free time .....


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 18, 2009)

*A Tiger Tale*

*T'was the Night* 

T'was the night of Thanksgiving, and out of the house
Tiger Woods came a flyin', chased by his spouse.
She wielded a nine iron and wasn't too merry,
Cause a bimbo’s phone number was in his Blackberry.
He’d been cheatin' on Elin, and the story progressed.
Woman after woman stepped up and confessed.
He’d been cheatin’ with Holly, and Jaimee, and Cori,
With Joselyn, and Kalika. The world had the story.
From the top of the Tour to the basement of blues,
Tiger’s sad tale was all over the news.
With hostesses, and waitresses, he had lots of sex,
When not in their pants, he was sendin' them texts.
Despite all his cryin’ and beggin' and pleadin',
Tiger’s wife went investin' -- bought a new home in Sweden.
And I heard her exclaim from her white Escalade,
"If you’re gettin' laid, then I’m gettin' paid!"
She’s not pouting, in fact, she is of jolly good cheer,
Her prenup made Christmas come early this year.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 18, 2009)

Ironwood said:


> *T'was the Night* ...



BRAVO!  :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 18, 2009)

*Tigers Lunch Special*

Club Sandwich and a Danish followed by a smorgasbord.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 18, 2009)

Great! :rofl: 
And, thanks Susan, for letting me know I wasn't the only one.  





Ironwood said:


> *T'was the Night*
> 
> T'was the night of Thanksgiving, and out of the house
> Tiger Woods came a flyin', chased by his spouse.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 18, 2009)

*Twas the Night....*

Ironwood, Cute! If original you should copyright it. If not you should attribute it.

Jim Ricks


----------



## mav (Dec 18, 2009)

*Hilarious!*

Ironwood!  :hysterical:  :hysterical:  :hysterical:  ROFLMAO


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't claim it....I'm not that clever.  My sister who works for an LA entertainment law firm forwarded it to me last night.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 18, 2009)

Ironwood said:


> I can't claim it....I'm not that clever.  My sister who works for an LA entertainment law firm forwarded it to me last night.



....only here in LA...where not only do the celebrity attorney's make money on the  stars way up...but also...on the way down...


----------



## mav (Dec 23, 2009)

*Dateline Special tonight*

Tonight, Wednesday  9pm EST Dateline special "The Secret Life of Tiger Woods"


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 23, 2009)

I watched "The Secret Life..." the other night.  Very interesting.
I got this today.  I thought it was pretty cute, and I know what he can do with that long stemmed rose...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnFBcwWYXfo


----------



## mav (Dec 24, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> I watched "The Secret Life..." the other night.  Very interesting.
> I got this today.  I thought it was pretty cute, and I know what he can do with that long stemmed rose...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnFBcwWYXfo



  ... And hopefully when he does what your thinking it has lots of thorns....


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 24, 2009)

Amen!..."and a jolly, holly Christmas"  Love you guys!


----------

